# Need contact # for bear hunting club



## ngabearhunter (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm looking for a contact # for the Sweetwater Bear hunting club in Clinch County. I am looking to join a dog/bear club here in GA. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Duane


----------



## woody10 (Nov 20, 2007)

I dont have the number but Jimmy Steedly is the club president at sweetwater so you can call information to get it... the club dues for just bear hunting is 400 a year i some guys i know in the club told me you can pay $50 a day while you hunt and when you kill one you just finish paying it out...there are also some other good bear clubs in fargo i'll try round up some other club names and numbers


----------



## ngabearhunter (Nov 21, 2007)

Pm Sent


----------

